# Who am I?



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

When I was 7..
I was looking in the mirror..
and I asked myself.. WHO AM I???

that day began my lifelong battle with depersonalization..

If only I had been told sooner.. that it was the opposite. My road to enlightenment. If only more people had faith in themselves and the patience they need to understand their human experiences.

I am 25 years old. And now after 18 years with DP.. I am over the panic and terror I felt when separate.. because after meditating for the past 2 years I truly understand who I am.. and the purpose for my 'battles' with DP.

I am Spirit.. I am a force.. I am the very lifeforce which permeates all things.. as above so below.. flowing in and out of existence.

If only people believed in themselves a little more. Had a little more faith. Had a little more patience.. refusing any drugs to supress that which you chose to go through in these fast paced times. Where everything is quickly unfolding.

I would not take back my life with DP.. because it got me here.... To this everpresent moment.. which is always here to reveal itself to what you truly are... eternal.

It is when you stop looking to feel... but looking to BE... that you will finally feel the completeness that you are.

You are not your DP. You are not separate. You are in fact connected to all things.


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

I truely agree with you. great post!


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

ellatree said:


> When I was 7..
> I was looking in the mirror..
> and I asked myself.. WHO AM I???
> 
> ...


I love your perception of it. I am beginning to feel this way as well! I feel good, peaceful, and somehow excited about the shift.


----------



## jessykah714 (Apr 6, 2010)

It is when you stop looking to feel... but looking to BE... that you will finally feel the completeness that you are.
thats so true. nicely put!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Crash course to enlightenment, and its what so many of us are slowly learning, have learned already, or will learn in the future. Namaste...


----------

